# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ريزي

## sterlin

من بعد از 5 سال بيماري درس خواندن براي كنكور را آغاز كرده ام و فارغ التحصيل رشته رياضي با معدل 19 بوده ام.حالا مي خواهم در كنكور تجربي امتحان بدهم.كتابهاي زيست را مطالعه كرده ام ولي احساس ميكنم به يك برنامه ريزي دقيق نياز دارم كه در آن همه درسها و ساعات مطالعه مشخص باشد و براي مرور و تست هم بايد برنامه ريزي داشته باشم.امكان دارد شما به من كمك كنيد؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

در این مورد قبلا صحبت شده.
امیدوارم دیگر دوستان بتونن بهتون کمک کنند. منتظر باشید.

----------


## mahsa92

> من بعد از 5 سال بيماري درس خواندن براي كنكور را آغاز كرده ام و فارغ التحصيل رشته رياضي با معدل 19 بوده ام.حالا مي خواهم در كنكور تجربي امتحان بدهم.كتابهاي زيست را مطالعه كرده ام ولي احساس ميكنم به يك برنامه ريزي دقيق نياز دارم كه در آن همه درسها و ساعات مطالعه مشخص باشد و براي مرور و تست هم بايد برنامه ريزي داشته باشم.امكان دارد شما به من كمك كنيد؟


سلام من تازه برای خودم یه برنامه ریختم.رشتم تجربیه اگه مایلی با هم بخونیمش من هنوز شروع نکردم اگه پایه ای بگو

----------


## Mohadese

> سلام من تازه برای خودم یه برنامه ریختم.رشتم تجربیه اگه مایلی با هم بخونیمش من هنوز شروع نکردم اگه پایه ای بگو


جونم همکاری وهمدردی و کمک به هم نوع
منم ریاضیم کسی اگه پایه باشه حاضرم با هم بخونیمااااااا....
البته اگه بتونیم برناممونو جور کنیم
مرسی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

آها. بعد اینجوری ادعای اینو داشتید که هر کس بهترین مشاوره واسه خودش؟
جالبه

----------


## Mohadese

> آها. بعد اینجوری ادعای اینو داشتید که هر کس بهترین مشاوره واسه خودش؟
> جالبه


دقیقا منظورت کیه؟کی همچین ادعایی کرد؟

----------


## J A V A D

نمیدو :33:  :10:  :14: نم

----------


## kourosh khan

بس کنید خواهشا بازم شروع نکنید...از این به بعد هر پست اسپم سرا بشه میبندشم

----------


## kourosh khan

هرکسی م پا نشه هر سوالی به ذهنش برسه بپرسه 90 درصد سوالتون تکراریه خواهشا تایپیک ها انجمن رو بگردین جوابتونو پیدا میکنید اینقدر پست تکراری ندین

----------


## Sajad TbT

> بس کنید خواهشا بازم شروع نکنید...از این به بعد هر پست اسپم سرا بشه میبندشم


پست رو که نمیشه بست !!! تاپیک منظورتونه ؟!  :27:

----------


## sterlin

> سلام من تازه برای خودم یه برنامه ریختم.رشتم تجربیه اگه مایلی با هم بخونیمش من هنوز شروع نکردم اگه پایه ای بگو


حتما!خيلي عاليه.فكر مي كنم اگه بتونيم با هم درس بخونيم انگيزه و تلاشمون چند برابر ميشه.حالا بگو بايد چه كار كنيم.

----------


## kourosh khan

> پست رو که نمیشه بست !!! تاپیک منظورتونه ؟!


منظورم این بود که پست اسپم ندین...برین تو گفتگوی آزاد هرچی دلتون خواست بگین

----------


## J A V A D

خوشم اومد سجاد اونو خوب اومدی
واقعا اجازه داریم هرچی دلمون خاست بگیم اگه اینطوری باشه که عالی میشه
من میخام امتحان کنم فقط قول بدین اخراجم نکنین

----------


## mahsa92

> حتما!خيلي عاليه.فكر مي كنم اگه بتونيم با هم درس بخونيم انگيزه و تلاشمون چند برابر ميشه.حالا بگو بايد چه كار كنيم.


برات پیام خصوصی فرستادم

----------


## دردونه18

برنامه ی کانون وردار توی دوهفته واسه خودتتقسیم بندی کن

----------


## دردونه18

بچه ها یکی که رشتش ریاضیه میا باهم هماهنگ کنیم کهساعت درس استرا حت و........ فک کنم خیلی به ادم انگیزه میده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *ALi*

اول توکلتون به خدا باشه
چون شما معدل خوبی دارین براحتی با 1کم تلاش به هدفتون میرسین

بهترین مشاورهم خودتون هستین

یه کاغذ جلوتون بزارین وتایم بندی کنین
مثلا صبح 7 تا10.30 زیست
یه رب استراحت
10.45 تا 12.5 دینی
و همینطور

اختصاصی هم پشت سرهم نندازین که هنگ کنین

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> پست رو که نمیشه بست !!! تاپیک منظورتونه ؟!


شیطون شدی  آقا سجاد...

----------

